# Unable to run graphics program in C..



## sauravgr8 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am unable to run even a simplest graphics program in C, even though when i compile the program it shows success but when i run it , it gives the error that the 
BGI error: graphics not initialized...
I dont know where is the problem...can any one help plz
#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
#include<graphics.h.
void main()
{
int gd=DETECT,GM;
initgraph(&gd,&gm,"");
setbkcolor(RED);
getch();
}


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 18, 2007)

wrong section mate. should be in question n ans section 

wat compiler r u using


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 18, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> wrong section mate. should be in question n ans section
> 
> wat compiler r u using



If the programs compiles with graphics.h included, I think it's Borland compiler.


----------



## sauravgr8 (Sep 18, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> wrong section mate. should be in question n ans section
> 
> wat compiler r u using


^^^^
yah its borland compiler, well , now can u suggest me any clue, why its not running...


----------



## Ron (Sep 18, 2007)

Post Here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67133
To Get Your Answer


----------



## adi007 (Sep 19, 2007)

try giving .cpp extension to the filename and compile it.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 19, 2007)

sauravgr8 said:
			
		

> I am unable to run even a simplest graphics program in C, even though when i compile the program it shows success but when i run it , it gives the error that the
> BGI error: graphics not initialized...



Do this :

ENABLE GRAPHICS  BY GOING TO OPTIONS MENU IN TC COMPILER THEN CLICK LINKERS THEN CLICKING [ ]GRAPHICS LIBRARY .DO NOT CHANGE ANY OTHER OPTION. 

 hope this will help 

and plz post ur Questions in QnA section


----------



## sauravgr8 (Sep 20, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> try giving .cpp extension to the filename and compile it.


 

I am already using CPP extension , even though its not working



			
				saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> Do this :
> 
> ENABLE GRAPHICS BY GOING TO OPTIONS MENU IN TC COMPILER THEN CLICK LINKERS THEN CLICKING [ ]GRAPHICS LIBRARY .DO NOT CHANGE ANY OTHER OPTION.
> 
> ...


 
I tried doing this friend, i left rest of the option as intact, and just removed the cross from graphics library as u said, but still the problem persists


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 20, 2007)

sauravgr8 said:
			
		

> I am already using CPP extension , even though its not working
> 
> 
> 
> I tried doing this friend, i left rest of the option as intact, and just removed the cross from graphics library as u said, but still the problem persists



are sorry  *dont remove the cross* instead run this program :


```
#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
#include<graphics.h>
void main()
{
int gd=DETECT,gm;
initgraph(&gd,&gm,"c:\\tc\\bgi");
setbkcolor(RED);
getch();
}
```

Problems in ur program 

#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
#include<graphics.h.<----------should be #include<graphics.h>
void main()
{
int gd=DETECT,GM;<-----------should be gm i.e in small
initgraph(&gd,&gm,"");
setbkcolor(RED);
getch();
}

hope this will help


----------



## gofeddy (Sep 20, 2007)

sauravgr8 said:
			
		

> initgraph(&gd,&gm,"");



replace this line wit.......initgraph(&gd,&gm,"..\\bgi");

it might work


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2007)

Search turbo c/c++ help before drawing out conclusion.

U could hav find the answers if u hav right clicked on graphics.h, then would hav scrolled right to the bottom to see some examples, copy the driver initiaiization part from any of the exaples and give the address of bgi directory. e.g. if ur tc is in c: drive then give
c:\\tc\\bgi 
as the path


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 20, 2007)

gofeddy said:
			
		

> replace this line wit.......initgraph(&gd,&gm,"..\\bgi");
> 
> it might work


+1.This worked fr me.


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> +1.This worked fr me.


just for info
. is for parent dir
.. is the present working dir


----------



## sauravgr8 (Sep 21, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> are sorry *dont remove the cross* instead run this program :
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 



Sorry , it was just a typing mistake here, but in the borland C i did the way u said ...but still it was not working , i tried all the remedies, even gave the path within that inverted commas, but still its not working...what should i do know...


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 21, 2007)

sauravgr8 said:
			
		

> Sorry , it was just a typing mistake here, but in the borland C i did the way u said ...but still it was not working , i tried all the remedies, even gave the path within that inverted commas, but still its not working...what should i do know...



there is no problem in My program i have executed it in TURBO C++ 

all i can suggest to is to Dump Borland compiler and use TURBO C++ 

if u r not able to find TURBO C++ i can upload it for u


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 21, 2007)

^^ Oi... Turbo C/C++ is an IDE (Integrated Development Environment) that uses Borland's C/C++  compiler.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks man for the info i was confused i was also thinking that both r same 

thing 

@ sauravgr8 : plz provide the error that u r getting


----------



## sauravgr8 (Sep 23, 2007)

#include<stdio.h>
#include<conio.h>
#include<graphics.h>
void main()
{
int gd=DETECT,gm;
initgraph(&gd,&gm,"C:/TC/BIN");
setbkcolor(RED);
getch();
}
this is the program i typed in and saved with .c extension
now when i compile it shows success
but wheni  i run it gives an error
UNABLE TO OPEN " TCCLASS.LIB"
now what should i do


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 23, 2007)

^^ I have uploaded my Tc compiler extract it using winrar and then install  By clicking on 

INSTALL.EXE then  chose the location where u want ur Tc folder then press y on each Q asked

then When done !! comes instalation is complete 

then ENABLE GRAPHICS BY GOING TO OPTIONS MENU IN TC COMPILER THEN CLICK LINKERS THEN 

CLICKING [X]GRAPHICS LIBRARY .  do not remove the [X] if it already exists 

File: C++.rar

*DownloadLink:* *rapidshare.com/files/57529675/C__.rar

then run ur Program this time it shud Run


----------

